
China’s Uighurs told to share beds, meals with party members - Jun8
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/uninvited-guests-keep-watch-for-china-inside-uighur-homes/2018/11/29/1722deb6-f44d-11e8-99c2-cfca6fcf610c_story.html
======
Jun8
This is part of the "Pair Up and Become Family" program innovated by Chinese
authorities in the Xinjiang Province.

Assimilation of minorities using barbaric methods is common throughout history
(e.g taking away the children for "education", forbidding use of native
language, etc.), but I have never heard anything like assigning "relatives" to
stay at one's house to spy on daily life.

